# Good Bolt Action rifle



## biggamehunter69 (Feb 6, 2006)

I am looking for a good bolt action rifle for deer, elk, and moose. I want either a 7mm mag, 300 win mag, or 30-06 with a detacable box magazine. For under $600.00 Canadian which is $528.00 American.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Recommend a Remington 700 in the stainless and either a 300 WSM or 300 SARUM for all the game in Canada.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Here's the link:

http://www.remington.com/products/firea ... model_700/


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I would recommend a Savage 111FCNS, Savage probably has the most accurate rifle out of the box, the accu-trigger which is way better than any trigger Rem has and is well with-in your price range.

http://www.savagearms.com/111fcns.htm

If you have to have wood go with the 111GCNS.

http://www.savagearms.com/111gcns.htm

huntin1


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

I have both brands and I really like the Savage however if I had to choose between the 2, I would perfer the Remington over the Savage.
Just my opinion. They're both good shooting rifles but I would give the edge to Remington. :thumb:


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

lol ABBK, just the same as I'd nod up to Savage. Really, though, for most applications, the difference just doesn't matter. How long a shot are we really talking about here? Is the added accuracy of the Savage going to help?

This is how I moderate my dislike for Remington: by saying that it doesn't matter for hunting.

Okay, AccuTrigger probably WILL help in the field, but the Rem might come with a trigger you like a little more. And if you're planning on a trigger job anyway, it doesn't matter.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I'd recommend either a Remington 700 or a Ruger M77 MkII, for calibers look at the .300 Win Mag, .300 RUM, or .7mm Rem Mag.


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

Hmm, I forgot about the M77. The only thing you have to watch out for is the trigger. Make sure you get a chance to dry-fire the one you're buying; the standard Ruger triggers are kinda hit-or-miss. Some are fine, some are awful. I've never seen one that was so bad it made shooting extraordinarily difficult.


----------

